# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  آیا در sharepoint ، میشه jquery و javascript در UserControl نوشت؟

## rahimi.mohamad24

سلام
آیا در sharepoint ،
میشه jquery و javascript در UserControl نوشت و نتیجه گرفت؟

----------


## mehdin69

سلام 
شما با وب پارت هر کاری می خواین انجام بدین
اما شیرپوینت برا سایت های کاربردی هست نه گرافیکی اما اگه خیلی نیاز دارید با وب پارت انجام بدید

----------


## rahimi.mohamad24

منظورتون از وب پارت چیه؟

----------


## mehdin69

آره هر کاری بخواینمیشه کرد فقط بجای Usercontrol برید توی vs یک webpart  درست کنین
توی Tools ویژوال استادیو یه بخش بنام webpart میبینید که میتونین هر کاری بخواین روش انجام بدید
ضمناً کل بخش هایی که توی sp می بینید مثل ananymouse و ... اینا یک وب پارت هستن شما هم یکی برا خودتون بسازید ;)

----------


## حسین نیک پور

البته در تایید حرفای دوستمون باید بگم که user control هم میتونید درست کنید که مفهوم آن یه مقدار متفاوت است(در صورت ایجاد ان ، در هنگام ایجاد یک ستون جدید UC شما در زیر دیتا تایپ ها اضافه می شود)

----------

